
Ask HN: What do you use for app authentication? - arxv33
I am building a react native app - I am looking to see what oauth AuthN&#x2F;AuthZ options are out there. I have come across and used Amazon Cognito before and AppSync&#x2F;Firebase but I am more looking open source options out there.
======
coverj
Some options include \- Ory Kratos/Hydra \- Keycloak \- Identity Server

------
elviejo
I have just today discovered Auth0.

I have read some of the tutorials and find it very developer friendly.

Will comment later once I have actually tried it.

